# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  مدينة الحسين الطبية

## احساس المطر

هو المستشفى الرئيس والأقدم وهو بمثابة النواة لمدينة الحسين الطبية ، وكان يحمل اسمها قبل افتتاح مراكزها المختلفة .
بوشر العمل بانشائه عام 1967 وتم افتتاحه رسمياً عام 1973 من قبل جلالة المغفور له الملك الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه .
يحتوي المستشفى على كافة التخصصات الطبية ومزود بأحدث التجهيزات التشخيصية والعلاجية المتطورة مما جعله مركزاً تعليمياً وتحويلياً متميزاً ليس على مستوى المملكة فحسب بل وعلى مستوى المنطقة بأكملها .
يتميز المستشفى ببنائه المسطح مما يسهل الحركة داخل اقسامه المختلفة والتي تتسع لـ 593 سريراً قابلاً للزيادة في حالات الطوارئ لتصبح 1000 سريراً .

الوحدات التشخيصية والعلاجية المتخصصة :

- قسم المعالجة الحثيثة : 
تم lمؤخراً توسعته وتحديثه ليتسع لـ 31 سريراً ، ويتضمن قسماً للاطفال وآخر للكبار يشرف عليه أطقم طبية متخصصة في المعالجة الحثيثة والتخدير .

- قسم الطوارئ : 
يحتوي قسم الطوارئ على 24 سريراً بالأضافة الى غرفة عمليات وغرفة للجبص وأخرى للاشعة والتصوير بالأمواج فوق الصوتية ، وغرفتي أنعاش ، وهو قادر على التعامل مع كافة الحالات الطارئة بما فيها الأصابات الجماعية والكوارث .

- دائرة الأشعة : 
تتكون من ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية :
- الأشعة التشخيصية : تضم جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي ، جهاز التصوير الطبقي المحوري اللولبي ، وجهاز التصوير بالأمواج فوق الصوتية ثلاثي الأبعاد ، بالأضافة الى أجهزة التصوير التقليدية .
- الأشعة التداخلية : بقسميها التشخيصي والعلاجي وتضم جهاز القسطرة الطرحي الرقمي حيث تتم معالجة نقص تروية الدم للأطراف ، معالجة النزيف الدماغي ، تشوهات الأوعية الدماغية بواسطة القسطرة والتجليط ، ومعالجة التكيس (أم الدم الابهرية) بواسطة تركيب دعامات معدنية اسطوانية داخلية .
- الطب النووي : يتم في هذا القسم تشخيص وعلاج الأمراض المختلفة ، ويحتوي على أجهزة حديثة في التصوير النووي مثل الجاما كاميرا، جهاز قياس نشاط الغدة الدرقية ، وجهاز قياس هشاشة العظم .

- وحدة التنظير بشقيها التشخيصي والعلاجي :
وتشمل تنظير الجهاز الهضمي العلوي والسفلي ، معالجة دوالي المريء ، استئصال الزوائد اللحمية ، تصوير القنوات المرارية ، إزالة الحصى ، زرع الشبكات في حالات التضيق الحميد والخبيث وتوسيع تضيقات المريء وزرع الشبكات .
كما وتوجد وحدة تنظير القصبات الهوائية التشخيصية والعلاجيةلأخذ خزعات الأنسجة من القصبات الهوائية والرئتين .

- وحدة العلوم العصبية : 
تحتوي على أجهزة حديثة ومتطورة لتخطيط الدماغ ، جهاز تخطيط العضلات والأعصاب وجهاز لقياس الأستثارات العصبية والسمعية والبصرية .

- وحدة غسيل الكلى : 
تحتوي على 30 جهاز حديث لتنقية الدم بالأضافة للتنقية عن طريق الغشاء البرتواني .

- دائرة الجراحة وفروعها التخصصية :
وتوفر الاستشارات الطبية واجراء العمليات الجراحية بأحدث الطرق والاجهزة الطبية لجراحة المنظار ، الجراحة المجهرية ، وزراعة الاعضاء التي تتم على ايدي نخبة من الجراحين الاستشاريين المتميزين بخبراتهم الواسعة .

- دائرة التخدير : 
هي العمود الفقري لجميع المدخلات الجراحية حيث تقوم مجموعة من الأطباء المتميزين بأجراء مختلف أنواع التخدير .

- دائرة العظام :
وتعنى هذه الدائرة بعلاج وجراحة العمود الفقري وجراحة عظام الأطفال ، جراحة العظام الترميمية حيث يتم تركيت المفاصل الاصطناعية وجراحة اليد ، جراحة الاورام العظمية ، وجراحة المنظار والطب الرياضي .

- دائرة العيون :
تقوم دائرة العيون بأجراء عمليات الجراحة العينية المجهرية المتقدمة كجراحة استئصال الساد بالفاكو وقص الجسم الزجاجي والشبكية وجراحة العيون التجميلية وهناك عيادات متخصصة لمعالجة مرض الزرق وطب عيون الأطفال والحول وعيادة للبصريات ، كما تحتوي الدائرة على أجهزة ليزر الأرغون والباج .

- دائرة الأنف والأذن والحنجرة :
تقدم الدائرة خدمات طبية متميزة حيث تجرى فيها جراحة المنظار والجراحات المجهرية والترميمية .

- دائرة الباطنية :
تعتبر من الدوائر الرئيسة حيث تقوم بتقديم الخدمة الطبية والأستشارات في مختلف تخصصاتها ، يشرف على عمل هذه الدائرة نخبة من الأستشاريين المميزين في إختصاصات الغدد الصم والسكري ، الجهاز الهضمي ، أمراض الأعصاب والدماغ ، أمراض الصدر والحساسية ، أمراض الدم والأورام وزراعة النخاع العظمي، أمراض القلب ، بالأضافة الى اختصاص الجلدية والتنفسية .

- دائرة الأسنان :
تشمل على معظم الأختصاصات في طب الأسنان مثل تقويم الأسنان والفكين ، الأستعاضات السنية ، جراحة الفم والوجه والفكين ، طب وجراحة أسنان الأطفال ، المعالجة التحفظية واللبية ، تيجان وجسور وزراعة الأسنان ، أمراض وجراحة اللثة وعيادة تقويم ومعالجة تشوهات الشفة وسقف الحلق .

- دائرة النسائية :
تقدم هذه الدائرة خدمات متميزة تشخيصية وعلاجية للأمراض النسائية كما يتم استخدام المنظار الجراحي في إجراء العمليات النسائية ، كذلك توجد وحدة متخصصة في طب الأجنة لتشخيص وعلاج الأمراض الوراثية والتشوهات الخلقية أثناء الحمل ، أضافة الى وحدة الأخصاب الخارجي .

- دائرة الأطفال :
وتتضمن أثنا عشر تخصصاً فرعياً ويوجد داخل القسم فرع خاص لغسيل الكلى عن طريق الدم و تتم عمليات زراعة نخاع العظم من قبل فريق متخصص في أمراض الدم والأورام . وقد بوشر العمل بأنشاء مستشفى متخصص للأطفال في حرم مدينة الحسين الطبية .


موقع المدينة

تقع مدينة الحسين الطبية في العاصمة الأردنية ( عمّان ) شارع الملك عبدالله الثاني
هاتف : 5804804
فاكس: 5831362

----------

